# How much does it cost??



## sarahc (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi all!

How much does it cost to live in Dubai? What is an average salary for an ESL teacher? Can you survive on a teachers salary?

Thanks x


----------



## sarahc (Nov 29, 2009)

*Where to buy things. I'm new in Dubai!!*

Hi again!

If my company is giving me a furniture allowance, where should I go to buy things I need such as a fridge, couch and TV?

Thanks,

Sarahc


----------



## Jewles (Nov 4, 2008)

If you look at the first thread in this forum (the one that says read this before you post) you should be able to find out all of this info


----------



## sarahc (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Jewles!


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

Wait for sales at the Home Centre. Sharjah also has good deals.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sarahc said:


> Hi again!
> 
> If my company is giving me a furniture allowance, where should I go to buy things I need such as a fridge, couch and TV?
> 
> ...


There are numerous stores here.

For electrical items try Carrefour, Hyperpanda, DG Sharaf or Plug-ins.

For other furniture look at all the general home stores in the malls, as well as IKEA, plus less well known places like Safita or Pinky's that have real bargains for nice items. No need to travel to Sharjah if you know where to go in Dubai. Also look on supermarket notice boards, on Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com and on our classifieds for secon hand items for sale. As there is a fairly transient population there are always nearly new items going for a good price.

-


----------

